# Beautiful Wedgwood for Richard Briggs 1880 Jug honoring Longfellow



## CreekWalker (Nov 20, 2015)

I saw this today , and love the color and style of this old pitcher!


----------



## TROG (Nov 21, 2015)

Not a Pot Lid but certainly a very nice historical item


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 21, 2015)

I apologize, I could not find a pitcher forum!


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 22, 2015)

at least it is pottery of a type, nice pitcher........


----------



## TROG (Nov 24, 2015)

CreekWalker said:
			
		

> I apologize, I could not find a pitcher forum!


No need to apologize as it is a great item and certainly of merit to be shown.David


----------

